# Grande Fratello Vip 2015. Il cast e i nomi.



## admin (1 Settembre 2015)

Come già riportato in precedenza il Grande Fratello, quest'anno, andrà in onda sia in versione "normale", sia in versione vip. Per quanto riguarda la versione dedicata alle celebrità, stanno uscendo i nomi di coloro che dovrebbero partecipare alla prima edizione del programma. 

Eccoli, di seguito. Vedremo se verranno confermati:


Cristiano Malgioglio, Ana Laura Ribas, Alba Parietti, Pierre Sarkozy (figlio dell'ex premier francese) Bobo Vieri, Mattia Schillaci (figlio dell'ex calciatore Salvatore, in arte Totò) ed Elettra Lamborghini.


----------



## Jino (1 Settembre 2015)

Bobone?!  

Ci sarà da ridere, vai bomber.


----------



## Fabriman94 (1 Settembre 2015)

Che caduta Bobo. Ci manca solo Crespo, che mesi fa, si è venduto il fondoschiena andando dalla D'urso.


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2015)

Vedrei benissimo anche Inzaghi


----------



## Renegade (1 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vedrei benissimo anche Inzaghi



Mi hai anticipato.


----------



## Renegade (1 Settembre 2015)

''Se ho paura della nomination? No, io vado avanti per la mia strada. I ragazzi mi seguono. Se poi uscirò dalla casa vedremo''.
''Chi nomino? Non lo so, sono molto soddisfatto della prova, di come questi ragazzi si sono allenati per superarla. Non me la sento di nominare qualcuno''.
''Ringrazio il presidente per avermi salvato dal televoto''


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Settembre 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Che caduta Bobo. Ci manca solo Crespo, che mesi fa, si è venduto il fondoschiena andando dalla D'urso.



crespo allena in B, il Modena. 

cmq trashata pazzesca, da vedere.


----------



## juventino (2 Settembre 2015)

Poi la Mediaset si lamenta che gli ascolti calano e i suoi programmi vengono denigrati...


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come già riportato in precedenza il Grande Fratello, quest'anno, andrà in onda sia in versione "normale", sia in versione vip. Per quanto riguarda la versione dedicata alle celebrità, stanno uscendo i nomi di coloro che dovrebbero partecipare alla prima edizione del programma.
> 
> Eccoli, di seguito. Vedremo se verranno confermati:
> 
> ...



Mamma che pena i figli dei vip (vip poi....vabbé) che vanno a sti reality..a volte penso che queste trasmissioni dovrebbero essere terapeutiche per la gente, cioè se questi che sarebbero celebrità sono ridotti così la gente normale può tirarsi su..


----------



## Fabriman94 (2 Settembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mamma che pena i figli dei vip (vip poi....vabbé) che vanno a sti reality..a volte penso che queste trasmissioni dovrebbero essere terapeutiche per la gente, cioè se questi che sarebbero celebrità sono ridotti così la gente normale può tirarsi su..


Totò Schillaci, oltre ad essere un altro che è andato dalla D'urso, anni fa fu indagato per avere rapporti con la mafia.


----------



## Miro (2 Settembre 2015)

Babba bia, che immondizia.



Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Totò Schillaci, oltre ad essere un altro che è andato dalla D'urso, anni fa fu indagato per avere rapporti con la mafia.



Se non sbaglio Schillaci fece già un reality, non mi ricordo quale.


----------



## Fabriman94 (2 Settembre 2015)

Miro ha scritto:


> Babba bia, che immondizia.
> 
> 
> 
> Se non sbaglio Schillaci fece già un reality, non mi ricordo quale.


Ma si, tutta gente che merita di essere sputata in faccia. Gente come Maldini mai si venderebbe a queste cose, poco ma sicuro.


----------



## Gekyn (2 Settembre 2015)

Bobo che si bomba la Elettra Lamborghini è quotata a 1.01


----------



## Mou (2 Settembre 2015)

Bobo è un eroe, per fare questo programma spazzatura si prenderà un cachet grazie al quale starà a Miami per altri 10 anni


----------



## Shevchenko (3 Settembre 2015)

Non capisco....Perchè non c'è il nome di Balotelli tra i concorrenti? Ah già....Grazie pelatone!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Settembre 2015)

Bobone con supermilf Parietti, ascolti alle stelle.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2015)

Elettra Lamborghini e Bobo Vieri. Ci sarebbe dovuto essere anche Mario Balofeci.


----------



## DannySa (3 Settembre 2015)

Ma Malgioglio lo contano come femmina nel cast? com'è?
Aggiornatemi che ormai sono già fhan!1!


----------



## MissRossonera (3 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come già riportato in precedenza il Grande Fratello, quest'anno, andrà in onda sia in versione "normale", sia in versione vip. Per quanto riguarda la versione dedicata alle celebrità, stanno uscendo i nomi di coloro che dovrebbero partecipare alla prima edizione del programma.
> 
> Eccoli, di seguito. Vedremo se verranno confermati:
> 
> ...



Ma i vip quali sarebbero? Ah,sono questi... Che schifo di tv che abbiamo in Italia e nel mondo,ormai...E la cosa allucinante è la quantità enorme di lobotomizzati che lo guardano,magari anche 24/24. Povero mondo!


----------



## BossKilla7 (4 Settembre 2015)

quelli che "lo guardo sl x il degrado che c'è xdxd" sono peggio di quelli che lo guardano seriamente


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Settembre 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> quelli che "lo guardo sl x il degrado che c'è xdxd" sono peggio di quelli che lo guardano seriamente



sarebbe bello se la gialappa facesse il "mai dire grande fratello vip" 
chissà che perle.


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Settembre 2015)

Vieri e la Parietti smentiscono la loro presenza sui social. Probabilmente erano stati invitati a partecipare, ma hanno rifiutato l'invito.


----------



## Stex (16 Settembre 2015)

ma non e solo per vip vero? perché ho un amica che partecipa...


----------



## pazzomania (16 Settembre 2015)

Comunque Elettra Lamborghini tanta roba. Mi sa che lo guardo.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (16 Settembre 2015)

Miro ha scritto:


> Babba bia, che immondizia.
> 
> 
> 
> Se non sbaglio Schillaci fece già un reality, non mi ricordo quale.



Andò all'isola dei famosi, in quella edizione c'era anche Antonella Elia che lo sfotteva spesso cantando:
"Schillaci ruba le gomme, ruba le gomme" in ricordo di alcuni precedenti giovanili del bomber


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Settembre 2015)

Stex ha scritto:


> ma non e solo per vip vero? perché ho un amica che partecipa...



si, fanno sia la versione "normale", sia la versione "vip".


----------



## DannySa (16 Settembre 2015)

Mi chiedevo, perché non Diprè?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Settembre 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Mi chiedevo, perché non Diprè?



Credo che la droga e la zoofilia ancora non siano permessi da Canale 5


----------



## DannySa (16 Settembre 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Credo che la droga e la zoofilia ancora non siano permessi da Canale 5



Va bè ma Diprè darebbe di matto, farebbe qualcosa di osceno sicuramente e quindi sarebbero ascolti su ascolti.
Pensa se ci mettessero dentro pure la Tommasi, sarebbe la roba più trash della storia della televisione mondiale.


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Settembre 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Va bè ma Diprè darebbe di matto, farebbe qualcosa di osceno sicuramente e quindi sarebbero ascolti su ascolti.
> Pensa se ci mettessero dentro pure la Tommasi, sarebbe la roba più trash della storia della televisione mondiale.



la tommasi un reality l'ha già fatto (l'isola dei famosi), ma anni fa, quando non era ancora lobotomizzata.


----------



## Mou (16 Settembre 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Mi chiedevo, perché non Diprè?



Perché lui non è trash, fa solo schifo.


----------

